# Blighted Ovum



## RachJ (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am currently pregnant after a 3rd cycle of ICSI (DH has very poor motility)

The 2nd cycle was also +ve but sadly was a blighted ovum. I am due to have my 1st U/S on Thursday (I'll be 6.5 weeks according to the clinic) and am terrified that the same thing will happen again.

I am worried as I have very few pg sypmtoms and any I do have could easily be due to Cyclogest.

I know that you cannot give any real assurances that things will be OK - I've been searching for a crystal ball for the past few weeks  but I was wondering if BO's happen regularly and whether as I've already had one I should expect another or am more likely to have another.

Both DH and I are 37 

Thanks in advance

Rachel


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

RachJ said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am currently pregnant after a 3rd cycle of ICSI (DH has very poor motility)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Rachel

sorry to hear of your BO - and congrats on the PG!
I am one week ahead of you and in for scan tomorrow am! - I have been fretting about BO's and empty sac syndrome and thinking that I will get there and nothing there. Have a few sypmtoms but nothing much - still on pessaries too. Mine was FET and 4th attempt in all - 2 at ICV and 2 FET - my first IVF was ectopic and saw heartbeat at 6 weeks before they removed it!
Been feeling nauseous but not sure if all in my mind to make me feel PG.
Just to say I am thinking about you and fretting myself.
Good luck with the scan
Love
Tracey


----------



## RachJ (Jul 27, 2002)

Peter 

Thanks very much for the reply - It's really helped, I'm just trying to stay sane until the morning and not obsess too much !!!!!

Tracey - thanks for replying, hope your scan goes well, I'll look out for good news tomorrow.

Regards

Rachel


----------



## RachJ (Jul 27, 2002)

Peter

Just to say thanks again and to let you know the scan was fine 

One baby, One heartbeat - so relieved.

Regards

Rachel


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

SNAP!

one heartbeat - one little mad me and DH so that's us sorted out for the moment.
Well done
and Peter thanks for the help
Will read up on stem cells promise
Love
Tracey
xx


----------

